# Trusted Gear Source?? IM LOST



## CDCSTUDIOS (Aug 26, 2014)

I used to buy great stuff from a guy online named TK!  He was a great source, you just email him and it always made it.  is there any overseas sources I can trust.  I bought some fake gear in Texas and it cost a fortune.  Looking for super test, anavar, primabolin, Growth, and nolvadex


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 26, 2014)

Contact Dr.Tillace...


----------



## CDCSTUDIOS (Aug 26, 2014)

how, is there a email? will he email you a list?


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 26, 2014)

Bro if u cant get a hold of Tillace Labs ur not trynna to cycle...
His LNE alone will get u HUGE...


----------



## speech (Aug 26, 2014)

Yea, definately dr. Tillacle


----------



## speech (Aug 26, 2014)

I think his email is peanutbutterdreams@aol.com but I might be wrong


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 26, 2014)

Forget about diet and working out...
LNE will do it all 4u


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 26, 2014)

CDCSTUDIOS said:


> I used to buy great stuff from a guy online named TK!  He was a great source, you just email him and it always made it.  is there any overseas sources I can trust.  I bought some fake gear in Texas and it cost a fortune.  Looking for super test, anavar, primabolin, Growth, and nolvadex



This guy seems legit


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi CDC.  Normally I would tell a dumb fvck like you to go crawl back under the rock you crawled out from.

Luckily today I took my happy pill and I have turned over a new leaf.

UGBB does NOT source check nor is UGBB a source board.

Since you are a new member, please read the rules AND FOLLOW THEM.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky

If you are unable to follow the rules please go away!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 26, 2014)

Tiller has the most amazing sustanon 283


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 26, 2014)

Doesnt Tiller take Visa/MC/AMEX?


----------



## speech (Aug 26, 2014)

No I believe he only takes payments via homing pigeons


----------



## shenky (Aug 26, 2014)

I heard eBay was a good place to look


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 26, 2014)

PayPal me $2000 as a "gift" and I'll hook you up, bro.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 26, 2014)

All you shills.  
Tillacle blows.  He used to have semi ok and then he started frauding members and just not sending shit.
  Hey op. His name in the boards is tilltheend.  Make sure you tell other boards of this.  
You sound desperate and tilltheend would have certainly taken your money.  

You can get all your supplement needs at your local butcher shop. Start with beef and Turkey.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 26, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Doesnt Tiller take Visa/MC/AMEX?


He does I believe, but still no Discovery!


----------



## DF (Aug 26, 2014)

Tiller takes PayPal.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 26, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Doesnt Tiller take Visa/MC/AMEX?



Well this is good news to me if he does.  I spent countless hours counting out my dimes, nickels and pennies for Tiller Labs. That was his only form of payment at the time.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 26, 2014)

Tiller rocks especially the fact it contains killer PIP.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 26, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Tiller rocks especially the fact it contains killer PIP.



Post Injection Power


----------



## Seeker (Aug 26, 2014)

Last I checked tiller does COD.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 26, 2014)

Damn we do this daily now, sometimes multiple times a day.

We offer:
Training advice
Diet advice
Cycle advice
Pct advice
Crude humor
Heckling
Eye-gouging
Donkey Punches
A GOOD SOLID SET OF BROS

We do NOT offer:
Sources


Simple.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 26, 2014)

www.wheretogetsteroids.com


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 26, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Damn we do this daily now, sometimes multiple times a day.
> 
> We offer:
> Training advice
> ...



Don't forget goouch attacks,
I enjoy a good goouch pummeling......


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 27, 2014)

get some said:


> www.wheretogetsteroids.com




Thanks! LOL


----------



## GreekGod (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm so tired of being burned how do I get ahold of dr tillace


----------



## GreekGod (Aug 28, 2014)

Please this is such bull shit I just lost 2300 on my last order


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 28, 2014)

GreekGod said:


> Please this is such bull shit I just lost 2300 on my last order



And your eager to lose more cash desperately.  Scammers will pm you soon enough.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 28, 2014)

GreekGod said:


> I'm so tired of being burned how do I get ahold of dr tillace





GreekGod said:


> Please this is such bull shit I just lost 2300 on my last order





HollyWoodCole said:


> Damn we do this daily now, sometimes multiple times a day.
> 
> We offer:
> Training advice
> ...



Please see above.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 28, 2014)

GreekGod said:


> I'm so tired of being burned how do I get ahold of dr tillace



Look up peanut butter fuk sock......you surely will find your way to him then.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 28, 2014)

xrepdestroyer said:


> Thanks! LOL



Bahahaha. 

Tiller did chime in.


----------



## Rip (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, there you go. Hahaha.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 28, 2014)

Either you don't give a F ck and your just a disrespectful Jackass 
Or you can't follow instructions, like the ones when you signed up that said to read the forum rules. 
This is becoming a daily thing lately, where are all of these jackasses coming 
Out from and where is the BAN HAMMER!


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 28, 2014)

See,...you have no balls son. Because if you did you would just walk up to the hugest guy in the gym and ask him straight up where the F does he get his gear from . You can find gear in any local gym. No, instead you don't read our rules and hide behind your computer asking for sources which gives us a bad outlook to people. Which our rules clearly states this is not that type of board. Try asking the huge guy in the gym like you just asked us and see what happens, and don't say you did ball less, because you're full of shit. 
Btw. I didn't take my happy pill today, instead I took a put my size 12 boot up a 2 post noobs ass pill.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Either you don't give a F ck and your just a disrespectful Jackass
> Or you can't follow instructions, like the ones when you signed up that said to read the forum rules.
> This is becoming a daily thing lately, where are all of these jackasses coming
> Out from and where is the BAN HAMMER!





JAXNY said:


> See,...you have no balls son. Because if you did you would just walk up to the hugest guy in the gym and ask him straight up where the F does he get his gear from . You can find gear in any local gym. No, instead you don't read our rules and hide behind your computer asking for sources which gives us a bad outlook to people. Which our rules clearly states this is not that type of board. Try asking the huge guy in the gym like you just asked us and see what happens, and don't say you did ball less, because you're full of shit.
> *Btw. I didn't take my happy pill today, instead I took a put my size 12 boot up a 2 post noobs ass pill.*



LOL Jax, you never disappoint.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 29, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> See,...you have no balls son. Because if you did you would just walk up to the hugest guy in the gym and ask him straight up where the F does he get his gear from . You can find gear in any local gym. No, instead you don't read our rules and hide behind your computer asking for sources which gives us a bad outlook to people. Which our rules clearly states this is not that type of board. Try asking the huge guy in the gym like you just asked us and see what happens, and don't say you did ball less, because you're full of shit.
> Btw. I didn't take my happy pill today, instead I took a put my size 12 boot up a 2 post noobs ass pill.


 Jax my man, did we lose our chew toy? LMAO


----------



## GreekGod (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks man, and you are right I was pm'd instantly
Thanks again. Could you please point me in a decent direction.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 29, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Jax my man, did we lose our chew toy? LMAO



Yeah, I'm back on the tren Stone, chew toy didn't get far. 

http://youtu.be/A6rl98O_bG4


----------



## stonetag (Aug 29, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Yeah, I'm back on the tren Stone, chew toy didn't get far.
> 
> http://youtu.be/A6rl98O_bG4


I have seen two wolf kills in my life (my career), both elk, and they eat everything except the hooves and about three inches up each leg, and the head from just under the ears to the nose, and antlers , if bull. The bones are so clean they shine in the sunlight. Intelligent, family oriented canine. Very controversial animal around here as you can probably imagine. I'm not supposed to express my feelings to the public about the wolf whether pro or con, because of my job. On here I don't care, I think they are an amazing animal that deserve the right to live as all animals to maintain the balance that was intended by nature's design. If you or I had to equate ourselves with an animal, a wolf is an outstanding choice. As far as you my friend, give 'em hell!!! Tren has that effect on me also bro, I swear driving is the worst! lol


----------



## stonetag (Aug 29, 2014)

GreekGod said:


> Thanks man, and you are right I was pm'd instantly
> Thanks again. Could you please point me in a decent direction.


Soooo you gleaned no info from the brothers posts?? wow!


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 29, 2014)

GreekGod said:


> Thanks man, and you are right I was pm'd instantly
> Thanks again. Could you please point me in a decent direction.



GNC is right over there -->


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 29, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Soooo you gleaned no info from the brothers posts?? wow!



Too many dumb bells dropped on the head.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Soooo you gleaned no info from the brothers posts?? wow!



He's ignoring them because he doesn't care.  Focused on his goal of getting a source even though he's been told repeatedly he won't find one here unless a scammer PM's him.  He's on his own at this point.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2014)

GreekGod said:


> Thanks man, and you are right I was pm'd instantly
> Thanks again. Could you please point me in a decent direction.



Nice to know we have scammers just waiting in the wings to take advantage of these guys.

Who sent the pm?


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 29, 2014)

GreekGod said:


> I'm so tired of being burned how do I get a hold of dr tillace



Classic.....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who sent the pm?


I think Pillar is just looking for a new source.

Careful GreekGod, gear made by Nigerian princes is tough to find, I don't know if I would share that.


----------



## 4NIM4L (Aug 31, 2014)

get your posts up first


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2014)

4NIM4L said:


> get your posts up first



What the hell does a post count have anything to do with anything?


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 31, 2014)

4NIM4L said:


> get your posts up first




This isn't ology or whatever other board you've been on....go read the rules


----------



## gymrat (Sep 3, 2014)

LOL, this thread just needed one answer and a GTFO but became a long discussion...classic!  Seems no one reads the rules?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 3, 2014)

gymrat said:


> LOL, this thread just needed one answer and a GTFO but became a long discussion...classic!  Seems no one reads the rules?



Or the responses in the same thread! lol


----------



## Jada (Sep 4, 2014)

I love dk meat tacos


----------



## devildog2007 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey new to the boards guys. Just learning. But correct me if I'm wrong.... Isn't Asking for illegal items online a completely retarded thing to do? Maybe I'm just a new guy but common sense says u might be a dip%#it. Or a cop lol


----------



## devildog2007 (Sep 2, 2015)

And I now realized I  retarded by posting to a subject discussed a year old. I'm hearing crickets


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Oct 12, 2015)

GreekGod said:


> Please this is such bull shit I just lost 2300 on my last order



...Lol. Next time give me the $2,300. I can put it to better use, brah.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 16, 2015)

Finding gear is easy but finding it correctly dosed without any pip takes alittle more research. Glad I like to read and research


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 16, 2015)

Dude. Check the dates before you post.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bike nashbar has some good quality gear.

And I love bumping old threads


----------

